# Missing Rocky



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I miss Rocky so much  I think about her a lot and how she might be now if she were still alive. My heart breaks every time I see her pictures. I found this picture I took with her when I brought her out to play.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweet Little Rocky was called to the Bridge early...
It hurts when they're called, no matter their age...we always want, just a little more time...
Rocky was surrounded by love, warmth, and care...
she didn't die alone and scared...and that's because of you...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hugs, it is particularly painful to have a beloved kitten die,...I am so sorry for the loss of beautiful Rocky.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet picture! Thank you for sharing it with us. Rocky was such a beautiful kitten! Thank you for giving her so much love.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It's amazing how they nuzzle their way into one's heart, isn't it, Josh? Thank you for rescuing her and making her short time loved. 

One thing that's good to remember is that almost everyone here has experienced a loss of a pet and knows the pain and understands. So you never have to feel judged or viewed as odd if you talk about it.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Rocky. When they leave this world they certainly take a part of us with them and leave such a hole in us!! You had a huge heart and she knew you loved her. What a darling kitty, looked like my Josie (she passed away 2 months ago)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

No matter how short a time we have them these little balls of fur and love dig deep into our hearts. Rocky felt love, comfort and safety in her short life and opened your heart to unconditional love for kitties.


----------

